# Kid Charged by Yellowstone Bison...



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

LUN RIKE NINJA!!!! I feel worse for the bull than I do the kid. Nobody would have been smiling if he had caught up with the little boy....some people's kids :roll:

[youtube:26sbut2a]http://www.youtube.com/v/s6AIEuKFyqw?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0[/youtube:26sbut2a]

Here's a clearer version on YouTube:


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

All I can say is what a bunch of dumb "IDIOTS"!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I want to punch that's guy at the end laughing. I'm sure they think the buffalo is tame.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I've hunted buffalo before. Knew he was getting ready to charge when his tail curled up like that toward the end of the clip. Prime example of natural selection at work...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Didn't know a little kid could run so fast, I think I saw a dust trail from his sneakers, or maybe it was when he crapped himself.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

I think he's actually wearing sandals!


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

Holly crap batman!

Parents should be throttled.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

What was the line from the guy with the camera at the beginning? "Go ahead. Its tame."


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Too bad it didn't squash that lil kid in the dirt. I knew asians were fast, but damnnnn!


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

I saw a guy take an Elk tine to his eye socket in 1995, when some retard tried putting his kid on the bull's back for a photo.

Some people are so, incredibly stupid... I cannot comprehend the things going through their minds. 
In his case, it ended up being easy, though: It was an antler. -_O-


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

This reminds me of the jackoff that put doe urine all over himself in an attempt to lure in a whitetail buck... and ended up getting stomped to the ground by said buck.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

I love Yellowstone and I go a couple of times a year. I have notice a big change in the park visiting population demographics. A majority of the park visitors are not US citizens and of that many are Chinese. This spring we were followed by a van that had two Chinese couples taking wedding pictures in formal atire and the couples were brave enough to wade right in with bison or any other wild animals they could find to get photos with. I would say without question that many of these people do not have a clue as to the dangers that wildlife pose in a national park setting.
Big


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

*???????????????????*


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

bigbr said:


> I love Yellowstone and I go a couple of times a year. I have notice a big change in the park visiting population demographics. A majority of the park visitors are not US citizens and of that many are Chinese. This spring we were followed by a van that had two Chinese couples taking wedding pictures in formal atire and the couples were brave enough to wade right in with bison or any other wild animals they could find to get photos with. I would say without question that many of these people do not have a clue as to the dangers that wildlife pose in a national park setting.
> Big


I was up there this past summer and I observed the same thing. I actually got quite a bit of humor watching all the asians out there with socks and flip flops doing idiotic things. It got to the point that I started taking more pictures of the asian tourists than I did of the wildlife :lol:


----------

